# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Justin/Becca/Jake Part 2

## Bryan

A new thread for this trio as the other one was reaching a large number of pages

----------


## Angeltigger

Thanks bondboffin- now we just have to wait for some spoliers

----------


## 9161leanne

stars love split after date on weakest link

ali bastian and kevin sacre have split up after staring on the weakest link

ali says the storyline has been challenging and im really enjoying it but i have no idea who becca is going to end up with 

they wont tell me how everything will pan out for becca, the current storyline is set to continue for some time so expect plenty of twists and turns

----------


## Lennie

Woohoo - i am glad that its continuing for some time which i suspected  :Big Grin:

----------


## 9161leanne

the way becca was talking in the daily star

becca could choose justin over jake

----------


## gbnut

> the way becca was talking in the daily star
> 
> becca could choose justin over jake


i hope not it is so wrong she should be losing her job.

----------


## harmaniac

any news on what happens with them while she's away with her family or when she gets back???

----------


## Em

> i hope not it is so wrong she should be losing her job.


Totally agree! She shoudl be prosecutred for what shes doing - I think if this was a male teacher and female student it would be getting a different reception by viewers. 

And just to point out - what teacher actually dresses the way she does! I dont think they're allowed to!

----------


## 9161leanne

exactly but that is what soaps are all about, its not realistic and no maybe she shouldnt dress like she does but she is only 22/23 how she she be dressing? like an old woman lol

and no she wont get prosecuted, justin is 16, i do agree she will lose a job, but if he means that much to her

when i watch scenes with them together i dont see someone who is leading justin astray, i see 2 people who love each other very much, i know justin is only 16 but to me he doesnt come across like a child but someone who is very mature

----------


## Lennie

> when i watch scenes with them together i dont see someone who is leading justin astray, i see 2 people who love each other very much, i know justin is only 16 but to me he doesnt come across like a child but someone who is very mature


I agree  :Smile: , the writers have done it this way so they look right for one another, and comfortable with one another.

----------


## Lennie

*SPOILERS: 6TH MARCH - 10TH MARCH*


*Mon 6th March C4*
Jake (Kevin Sacre) persuades Becca (Ali Bastian) to put her feet up and relax: it's the least she deserves after her recent traumas. But their happiness is short-lived. 

*Wed 8th March C4*
Love is running less than smoothly in the Deans' flat as Jake (Kevin Sacre) struggles with Becca's (Ali Bastian) reticence. 

*Thurs 9th March C4*
Will Becca (Ali Bastian) explain why she's started taking the pill again?

*Fri 10th March C4*
Back on an even keel with Becca (Ali Bastian), Jake (Kevin Sacre) prepares for a loving night, but she has other plans.

----------


## Em

> I agree , the writers have done it this way so they look right for one another, and comfortable with one another.


To be honest the scenes of them in bed and stuff just makes me feel uncomfortable!

I just cant get over the abuse of position.

----------


## harmaniac

im sensing these spoilers are good news for becca and justin...?? wonder if we'll find out if theyve been keeping in touch after she left- it was hardly a heartfelt goodbye was it!

----------


## Pixie

> exactly but that is what soaps are all about, its not realistic and no maybe she shouldnt dress like she does but she is only 22/23 how she she be dressing? like an old woman lol
> 
> and no she wont get prosecuted, justin is 16, i do agree she will lose a job, but if he means that much to her
> 
> when i watch scenes with them together i dont see someone who is leading justin astray, i see 2 people who love each other very much, i know justin is only 16 but to me he doesnt come across like a child but someone who is very mature


yes she could get prosecuted. Yes it is illegal to sleep with someone under the age of 16 but the law also states, "it is a criminal offence for a person in a position of trust (for example, a carer, teacher or social worker) to engage in any sexual activity with a person under the age of 18, even if the basis for their relationship is consensual." So becca could actuually go to prison.

----------


## crazy_aimee_123

true true she could lose her job, and unfortunately i find that it's inevitable that that will happen, even though i still kinda like the idea of becca as a teacher.

----------


## Lennie

I think storyline will not get to the point where she will be sacked, i think it will just be no one finding out or just Jake finding out thats it and after that the drama starts but i really doubt the school and the schoolkids will find out if this happens.

----------


## eastenders mad

i think it will be great if Nacy walks in on Becca and justin in bed. Then she would tell Jake.

----------


## Lennie

*Inside Soap Magazine*

*6/3/06 -* Becca secretly spends the afternoon in Justin's arms.

*8/3/06 -* Furious Jake learns that Becca is taking the pill.

*9/3/06 -* Jake demands answers from Becca about her behaviour.

*NEXT WEEK -* Becca and Justin sneak off for a romantic weekend together.



Cant wait for it - and also the romantic weekend away  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> *NEXT WEEK -* Becca and Justin sneak off for a romantic weekend together.


how the hell does becca manage to go away for the weekend?

----------


## Lennie

She will probably make up a excuse to Jake about it - probably say that she is going to visit her dad or say she is going on a teaching course out of town  :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeltigger

Like Lennie said Becca can lie about where she going

----------


## Lennie

Or Becca can even say she is visiting her friend 'Lucy' lol ;)

----------


## Angeltigger

Maybe- maybe she will lie as that is what she good at

----------


## harmaniac

will be lovely to see them together for the first time when they get back- they never did get a proper goodbye!

----------


## Lennie

> will be lovely to see them together for the first time when they get back- they never did get a proper goodbye!


I agree - cant wait for fridays e4 episode  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennie

*SPOILERS 13TH MARCH - 17TH MARCH 2006*

*Monday, March 13 2006 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Becca is frustrated when Nancy tells Justin all about the special birthday tea that they're cooking for Jake. 

*Airs Tuesday, March 14 2006 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Becca has to think on her feet when Jake offers to drive her to her parents at the weekend. 

*Airs Wednesday, March 15 2006 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Justin gets a shock when Nancy tells him she's going to visit her dad at the weekend, with Becca. 

*Airs Friday, March 17 2006 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Nancy is waiting for news of her father's condition from Becca, but her sister has other plans for the weekend.

----------


## Angeltigger

sound good! 

I wonder how Justin is going to get away for the weekend?

----------


## Lennie

J will probably tell his mum, he's going footie camp or to some mates for the weekend - Liz trusts him as she knows he can look after himself, remember he's been on the run for about 2/3 weeks so knows how to look after himself.

----------


## Lennie

*'Hollyoaks' teasers galore* (digitalspy)
Thursday, March 2 2006, 00:28 GMT - by Kris Green

Becca embarks on a full-blown affair with troubled student Justin. Fraught relationships with her friends and family deteriorate as she fails to live up to her responsibilities and events climax when her father suffers a heart attack and sheâs nowhere to be found... 

Jake, meanwhile, is living in blissful ignorance, still set on starting a family with Becca.

----------


## harmaniac

looks like it really is going to be a full blown affair then...

----------


## Angeltigger

It looks like it going to be a good few month in soapland

----------


## Em

Anyone else feel a bit sorry for Jake?

I know he's been a prat in the past but this will devistate him

----------


## Lennie

> *'Hollyoaks' teasers galore* (digitalspy)
> Thursday, March 2 2006, 00:28 GMT - by Kris Green
> 
> Becca embarks on a full-blown affair with troubled student Justin. Fraught relationships with her friends and family deteriorate as she fails to live up to her responsibilities and events climax when her father suffers a heart attack and sheâs nowhere to be found... 
> 
> Jake, meanwhile, is living in blissful ignorance, still set on starting a family with Becca.


I was just thinking, hasnt this just happened, her father having a heart attack and Jake couldnt find Becca???

And also i put the whole article in the Various Spoilers page  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

Wow - it was worth the wait for J/Becca on the e4 episode

Loved the fact that it wasnt just sex but they were actually talking and i like the bit where Becca says i am desperate to see you, been desperate all week, i wanted you to protect me and i love you - woohoo  :Big Grin: 

I liked the fact that they both wanted to talk about her dad - which i think is how it should be them talking about these things

Her saying i love you to J was more sincere and perfect, wherus as saying it to Jake felt like she had to to at the start of the episode.

Did you notice how she cringed at Jake's kisses and touches on her hair, like she was so uncomfortable

----------


## Lennie

*SPOILERS: 20TH MARCH - 24TH MARCH*

*Mon 20th March*
Becca (Ali Bastian) returns from her illicit weekend with Justin (Chris Fountain) to be greeted by an over-enthusiastic Jake (Kevin Sacre). But is her secret out? 

*Tue 21st March*
Justin (Chris Fountain) is jealous when Becca (Ali Bastian) receives a bouquet of flowers during their lesson. And Nicole (Ciara Janson) and Justin (Chris Fountain) make the most of an opportunity when Tony (Nick Pickard) is short-staffed, but can they convince him they're perfect for the job?

*Thu 23rd March*
Justin (Chris Fountain) buys Becca (Ali Bastian) a special gift, but can she hide it from her family? 

*Fri 24th March*
Becca (Ali Bastian) holds on tight to her gift from Justin (Chris Fountain); but for how long?

----------


## harmaniac

i know its clear that they love eachother, but it really is getting rather deep isnt it? lots of jealousy and firey emotions... any idea what the gift is- jewellery perhaps?!

----------


## 9161leanne

no offence to people on other forums talking about j/becca 
but they keep talking about it ending when everyone discovers the truth and i personally dont think it will as they obviously love each other very much, i cant see that changing one bit despite what people are gonna say i think yes becca will lose her job and her marriage but that is totally dead anyway so i doubt she will care

ali has admitted in the daily star she doesnt know who becca will end up with, and as far as i can see it wont be jake

i think when everyone discovers the truth it will be a test of becca`s true feelings for him

on whether she will sacrifice it all for him

----------


## Lennie

I also think that as well leanne  :Smile: 

They love each other more then they ever thought they would - and also Hollyoaks have built this amazing and special relationship between J/Becca why ruin it with them breaking up.

J/Becca have and will come out strong in this - that is what i believe  :Smile:

----------


## 9161leanne

you can see just by watching how it is going to end up

becca has already risked everything she has worked so hard for - her career, i cant see what else she has got to lose to be honest and she knows this and still continues

----------


## harmaniac

sorry, quickly does anyone have clips of what happened around xmas? am at uni and sadly no television!

----------


## x Amby x

> Anyone else feel a bit sorry for Jake?
> 
> I know he's been a prat in the past but this will devistate him


i feel a bit sorry for him, but i also think that Justin and Becca make a way better couple than Jake and Becca, they don't have the chemistry Justin and Becca have.  :Wub:

----------


## Lennie

I have to admit, i dont feel sorry for him at all for some reason, i think its the fact that he is the one who destroyed their relationship with his cheating first.

I dont really think Becca is cheating on Jake at all - she wants to be with J.
Its like saying that Becca feels like she is cheating on J with Jake as she has a real relationship with him (Justin) - do you get what i am trying to say???

----------


## Angeltigger

Oh i get it yeah you are right she not cheating on Justin when she is with Jake as she married Jake! she cheating on jake with justin!

He destroy the relationship- i think jake and becca married when they were young! and she only getting her own back and justin only 2 years younger than lisa so they are kind of even now

----------


## Em

> I have to admit, i dont feel sorry for him at all for some reason, i think its the fact that he is the one who destroyed their relationship with his cheating first.
> 
> I dont really think Becca is cheating on Jake at all - she wants to be with J.
> Its like saying that Becca feels like she is cheating on J with Jake as she has a real relationship with him (Justin) - do you get what i am trying to say???


I see what your saying, but i dont really agree with that - their relationship wasnt destroyed by his cheating - and if it was she should never have married him. It was plain stupid. She'll be the one citied as the adulterer in the divorce proceedings.

and given that she is married to Jake she is cheating on him with Justin, not the other way around. Just because she loves J doesnt mean shes doing the right thing. to me, there is no excuse for cheating on a partner whatever the excuse - if your not happy leave before it gets to the stage of cheating, or as soon as it happens. 

If she cares about J so much she wouldnt think twice about givin up her marriage and job for him.

----------


## Angeltigger

Maybe Becca did love Jake! but than Justin keep pushing and pushing (as he good like that) and she was unhappy with jake- his family is so different from hers... i think she kind of got pushed into it!

But she should have never married Jake?
Jake did destroy their relationship as he had an affair.

----------


## Lennie

> Oh i get it yeah you are right she not cheating on Justin when she is with Jake as she married Jake! she cheating on jake with justin!



No, what i meant was - that Becca feels like she is cheating on Justin with her husband as the only real relationship is her and Justin

Justin is the real relationship and she's cheating on him with Jake 

A quote from the series called Blackpool -
The cheating wife says to the lover about the husband "It feels like you are the real relationship and I'm cheating on you with Ripley (the husband)" 

Do you get what i mean now?  :Smile:

----------


## Em

> Maybe Becca did love Jake! but than Justin keep pushing and pushing (as he good like that) and she was unhappy with jake- his family is so different from hers... i think she kind of got pushed into it!
> 
> But she should have never married Jake?
> Jake did destroy their relationship as he had an affair.


But becca decided to forgive him though - she had the choice of saying no, i dont want to be with you and didnt. She could also have said she didnt want to marry him and didnt. sheshad plenty of chances to walk away and chose not to. So i dont see him as to blame more her.

----------


## Lennie

> Maybe Becca did love Jake! but than Justin keep pushing and pushing (as he good like that) and she was unhappy with jake- his family is so different from hers... i think she kind of got pushed into it!
> 
> But she should have never married Jake?
> Jake did destroy their relationship as he had an affair.


Becca and Jake's relationship after they got back together has never been the same as it was before and they got married to quickly, never really had the chance to talk about themselves as a couple - just been talking about the wedding instead of how things are between them

----------


## Angeltigger

but she might have change her mind at the last secord... jake would have keep pushing for her to marry him..you can stay you forgive someone-but you never actually do it

----------


## Lennie

I think Becca felt that she still loved Jake but wasnt quite in love with him.

Like Becca said, everything after Lisa changed with Jake as now she knows it as she told Justin this

----------


## gbnut

> I see what your saying, but i dont really agree with that - their relationship wasnt destroyed by his cheating - and if it was she should never have married him. It was plain stupid. She'll be the one citied as the adulterer in the divorce proceedings.
> 
> and given that she is married to Jake she is cheating on him with Justin, not the other way around. Just because she loves J doesnt mean shes doing the right thing. to me, there is no excuse for cheating on a partner whatever the excuse - if your not happy leave before it gets to the stage of cheating, or as soon as it happens. 
> 
> If she cares about J so much she wouldnt think twice about givin up her marriage and job for him.



i totally agree.  i also think they need to end this storyline soon as i cant believe channel 4 are condoning a teacher with a pupil!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 9161leanne

anyone who goes on digital spy who is claiming to know someone to do with hollyoaks and says her friend knows how j/becca ends is making it up as ali bastian herself doesnt even know yet

----------


## Angeltigger

We know! We have this until may

----------


## 9161leanne

that is just speculation, nobody knows for defanitely how or when it will end, i believe the storyline will end with her making a choice between them both but i dont believe for one second her relationship with justin will end at all
they obviously love each other very much and i cant see that changing at all

----------


## Angeltigger

yeah don't think she will dump justin- she loves him

----------


## Lennie

*Inside Soap*

*14/3/06 -* Becca struggles to keep her weekend with Justin a sercet. Jake's plans look set to ruin Becca's weekend with Justin.

*15/3/06 -* Nancy threatens to ruin Becca's plans.

*17/3/06 -* Becca embarks on her weekend with Justin.

*NEXT WEEK -* Will Nancy's investigations land cheating Becca in trouble?

*All About Soap*

*13/3/06 -* Becca and Justin contemplate a romantic trip away together.

*14/3/06 -*  Becca splashes the cash as she treats herself (and Justin!) to some naughty lingerie for their weekend away. Unfortuntely for the sexy schoolteacher her extra-curricular activities could be curtailed when hubby Jake scuppers their plans.

*15/3/06 -* Nancy nearly blow Becca's cover story when she offers to join her big sis on her 'parental' visit - Justin will be pleased.

*17/3.06 -* jake and Nancy bond, unaware of what Becca's up to.

*20/3/06 -*  Nancy suspicious of her sisters happy glow.

*21/3/06 -* Justin's jealous when Becca gets flowers form Jake.

*23/3/06 -* Justin taps his mum for some money and buys Becca a bracelet.

*24/3/06 -* Jake discovers Becca's bangle, but she convinces him its a gift for Nancy.

*Soaplife*

*13/3/06 -* Becca and Justin plan a weekend away.

*14/3/06 -* Becca's been buying new undies.

*15/3/06 -* Nancy puts Becca on the spot.

*17/3/06 -* Nancy jumps to the wrong conclusions.

*20/3/06 -* Nancy lands Becca in hot water.

*21/3/06 -*  Jake lavishes gifts on his wife.

*23/3/06 -* Becca and Justin are in bed when Liz returns home early.

24/3/06 - Becca lies to Jake about her gift form Justin.

*Whats next? -* Who discovers Justin and Becca's affair?

----------


## Lennie

*All About Soap Magazine*

*Becca and Justin voted top in Soap Bubble Awards - Fatal Attraction!*  

*Quote from article*

'Chris promises there's much more mileage in the affair, and fans won't be disappointed at what's in store. He won't reveal anymore, but admits he can't see a future for Becca and Justin going public.... 
"Obviously, there's the issue of her being his teacher for starters. And then there's small matter of her husband, Jake, to consider!"[/SPOILER]

----------


## Angeltigger

Aww  he got her a bracelet hope she keep it

----------


## 9161leanne

obviously chris cant see a future with them going public because of the implications it will cause, ect jake and the school

and the bit where he says fans wont be disappointed at whats in store is kind of a giveaway, lets hope the writers keep them together, the fans want them together lol 

guess it will depend on how much becca truly cares for him




> *All About Soap Magazine*
> 
> *Becca and Justin voted top in Soap Bubble Awards - Fatal Attraction!*  
> 
> *Quote from article*
> 
> 'Chris promises there's much more mileage in the affair, and fans won't be disappointed at what's in store. He won't reveal anymore, but admits he can't see a future for Becca and Justin going public.... 
> "Obviously, there's the issue of her being his teacher for starters. And then there's small matter of her husband, Jake, to consider!"[/SPOILER]

----------


## Lennie

> Aww  he got her a bracelet hope she keep it


I do too - i think its brilliant that she loves it - as its from J
Remember the gifts she gets from Jake, she cringes at them

----------


## Angeltigger

I wonder if he will it crave with the words 'I love you'

----------


## di marco

> *Inside Soap*
> 
> *14/3/06 -* Becca struggles to keep her weekend with Justin a sercet. Jake's plans look set to ruin Becca's weekend with Justin.
> 
> *15/3/06 -* Nancy threatens to ruin Becca's plans.
> 
> *17/3/06 -* Becca embarks on her weekend with Justin.
> 
> *NEXT WEEK -* Will Nancy's investigations land cheating Becca in trouble?
> ...


thanks for posting those  :Smile:  its obvious that its going to be nancy that finds out about it, whether she lets becca know she knows or not im not sure yet, but i can almost guarantee (sp?) that jake will be left in the dark

----------


## Lennie

Who knows - but i am guessing its gonna be special

----------


## Chris_2k11

It could be one of the twins. One of them could catch them in bed together!  :EEK!:

----------


## Lennie

Or maybe Mandy as she thinks it was just a one night stand but has now gone into an affair

----------


## Angeltigger

Nancy is the one it can mostly be- or maybe it Liz's as maybe she find them in bed when she come home early

----------


## di marco

> Nancy is the one it can mostly be- or maybe it Liz's as maybe she find them in bed when she come home early


i dont think it would be liz, cos if it was it would be all over the village by the next day!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> or maybe it Liz's as maybe she find them in bed when she come home early


Omg that would be soooo funny!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Angeltigger

It would- would it not Chris

If she did find out- it might not be all over by the next day- they will see each other is the quiet and justin will beg liz not to say anything

----------


## di marco

> It would- would it not Chris
> 
> If she did find out- it might not be all over by the next day- they will see each other is the quiet and justin will beg liz not to say anything


there is no way liz would be able to keep quiet about it

----------


## Chris_2k11

Liz would kill Becca. Literally  :Ninja:

----------


## Angeltigger

just as i say it will happen don't mean it will happen- i am thinking *what could* happen- it soapland anything can happen

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yep, we already know what you mean tigs.

----------


## di marco

> just as i say it will happen don't mean it will happen- i am thinking *what could* happen- it soapland anything can happen


yeh i know youre not saying its going to happen, im just saying why i think it wont happen

----------


## Angeltigger

di marco was trying to tell me how it will not work- as i do know that-

----------


## Lennie

I really dont think Liz will find out.

Its got to be out of - Mandy, Nancy or one of the twins

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I really dont think Liz will find out.
> 
> Its got to be out of - Mandy, Nancy or one of the twins


Yep I agree Lennie. Personally I think one of the twins will catch them in bed together. I have a feeling it might end up being Sophie.

----------


## Angeltigger

> Liz would kill Becca. Literally


She sure will- she will chase her out of the house and we might have a sally on our hands :Rotfl:

----------


## Angeltigger

> yeh i know youre not saying its going to happen, im just saying why i think it wont happen


And that is fine and i was just saying what i thought

----------


## Lennie

> Yep I agree Lennie. Personally I think one of the twins will catch them in bed together. I have a feeling it might end up being Sophie.


Probably out of them, i rather have Mandy knowing.

Also the one person near to them are Jake (Becca) and Liz (J) will find out right at the end - so forget about Jake and Liz finding out, they wont know for ages.

----------


## Angeltigger

Oh- i thought we were going to see some action- Well i believe it is Mandy as 1. if Nancy found out she would scream and go and tell everyone- same with the twins.

----------


## Florijo

Hello everyone. I have not posted in the Hollyoaks section before (only the EE forums) but I've been getting into Hollyoaks again cos of the Becca/Justin storyline. I think they are fast becoming my second favourite soap couple. Even though she is his teacher and she is married, there is somthing about them that makes me root for them. 

As for who finds out about their affair, it does suggest that it is Nancy. I think that Becca could, with a lot of hard work, persuade her not to tell Jake. After all she is Becca's sister so her first loyalty would be with Becca, whatever she has done, not Jake. There is no way it is going to be Liz or Jake that find out yet. It would be good viewing if it was Mel or/and Sophie. They would cover for Justin but they would also try and persuade him that him and Becca was a bad idea.

----------


## Lennie

> Hello everyone. I have not posted in the Hollyoaks section before (only the EE forums) but I've been getting into Hollyoaks again cos of the Becca/Justin storyline. I think they are fast becoming my second favourite soap couple. Even though she is his teacher and she is married, there is somthing about them that makes me root for them.


Great to see a J/Becca fan  :Smile:  - i think their relationship is real and special, thats one of the reason it works very well  :Big Grin:

----------


## 9161leanne

everyone on the digitalspy forums is making j/becca relationship sound depressing when it clearly has a long way to go yet, im sure there is plenty of time to talk about there feelings later in the storyline, you can tell they love each other, it hardly needs addressing and i dont think they should talk about it ending neither, obvioulsy in reality the relationship wouldnt be accepted at all but this is a soap and it is hardly realistic, the writers could pair them together, nobody knows yet

----------


## Florijo

I agree with that Lennie. J/B is a great relationship and one of the most unique I have seen in a soap for ages. They have so much chemistry between them. I really hope that it does not all end in too many tears, especially for Justin, who I must admit I have taken a bit of a shine too (and I'm about the same age as Becca, who I assume is about 22/23   :Big Grin:  ). It would be lovely if they did last but I can't see anybody in Hollyoaks accepting them, and Becca would lose her job as well. I'm kind of thinking that they never go public and maybe decide to end it because they can see that they have no future together at the moment.   :Crying:  



Does anybody know if Liz is leaving as I read somewhere that she was?

----------


## di marco

> Does anybody know if Liz is leaving as I read somewhere that she was?


oh i do hope so, shes dreadful!

----------


## Florijo

> oh i do hope so, shes dreadful!


I think she has been quite good recently and I want to see her reaction if/when Justin/Becca get found out.

----------


## Lennie

I like Liz - she's good, love the Burtons  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> I think she has been quite good recently and I want to see her reaction if/when Justin/Becca get found out.


yeh that will be good to see but i dont like the character and the actress aint that great either

----------


## Lennie

Found this on the official Hollyoaks forum  -

*stars love split after date on weakest link.*
(Daily star sunday)

a soap babe and her fella who were lovers on and off screen have split after going on weakest link

hollyoaks ali bastian and kevin sacre starred in a celebrity version of anne robinson bbc2 show in december.

it was the first time the two actors had appeared on television as a real life pair. now just weeks later they have gone their real life seperate ways. but they cant avoid each other in the world of make believe for blonde ali is still playing cheating becca dean in the channel 4 soap and kevin 26, is still playing her husband jake 

they are locked in a red hot storyline-as teacher becca conducts a passionate affair with schoolboy justin burton played by chris fountain. but ali 23,says the personal situation has not affected their performance in front of the cameras

in an exclusive interview with the daily star sunday she says kevin and i had a relationship which was born out of a fantastic friendship and we have been able to get back to that friendship. its great to be part of such a huge storyline at the moment and kevin and i had no problem doing the scenes. she added i hve never been cheated on in real life well not that i know of anyway but i cant imagine it is very nice. *the storyline has been challenging and i am really enjoying it but i have no idea who becca is going to end up with, when things do come to a head it will be just as much a surprise for me.*

off the set newly single ali has been getting loads of support from co stars sarah dunn who plays mandy and roxanne mckee who plays louise she said we are great friends anyway and have been spending loads of time together

they wont tell me how things are going to pan out for becca the current storyline is set to continue for some time yet so expect plenty of twists and turns becca was trying to make a go of her marriage to jake but just cant resist justin, jake is completely oblivious to it all but hollyoks is like a small village and its only a matter of time before someone finds out. *becca knows her relationship with justin is wrong but she cant help the way she feels, she is completely in love with him, she feels like he is the only thing in her life worth having right now and she will hold on to that for as long as it takes, she cares for jake but not in a romantic way, she knows she is cheating on jake but their relationship went downhill after he had an affair himself they tried to patch things up by getting married when really they should have taken a step back*

ali says that *becca feels in over her head since returning from her weekend away with justin as he keeps pressuring her to leave jake*

a hollyoaks insider said *becca has two choices she can leave jake or end her affair with justin but she just cant decide what to do

sadly her choice is taken out of her hands* 

expect fireworks
the drama kicks a week on monday ch4

----------


## di marco

> *sadly her choice is taken out of her hands*


now why does that make me thing someones going to die....................?

----------


## x Amby x

if Justin and Becca's affair is uncovered it would be good to see the reaction on everyones face not only Liz's.

----------


## Florijo

I have got a feeling that the school never find out about Becca & Justin, and nor do the Hollyoaks residents. If everyone found out, then Becca would lose her job, maybe end up in jail, and everyone would turn against her and Justin, whether B & J stayed together or not. I can't see how either of them could stay in Hollyoaks if it was all made public. Mandy knows and I think Jake, Nancy, Liz and the twins may find out but I don't think anyone else will, especially the school. I have this awfull feeling that either B or J decide to end it.   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Lennie

I also have a feeling that school will not find out - only Becca/J family and friends will, thats about it

----------


## Florijo

I wonder if Liz/the twins will stand by and support J when/if they find out. I mean they love him obviously but then they want the best for him and they may be angry that he has been having an affair with a married women (Liz would know how Jake would feel as Richard cheated on her). I don't think they would disown him or anything like that but I think they would be angry and disappointed in him. Or maybe they might just blame the whole thing on Becca.

----------


## Lennie

Maybe - but you have got to see that Becca has always been there for him and also Sophie knows about his crush so you never know the twins might understand him and Becca

----------


## di marco

> I wonder if Liz/the twins will stand by and support J when/if they find out. I mean they love him obviously but then they want the best for him and they may be angry that he has been having an affair with a married women (Liz would know how Jake would feel as Richard cheated on her). I don't think they would disown him or anything like that but I think they would be angry and disappointed in him. Or maybe they might just blame the whole thing on Becca.


i think liz will definitely try and blame it all on becca!

----------


## 9161leanne

i for some reason dont think becca or justin will end it, at the end of the day the residents would just accept it after a while and they would find something else to gossip about, i guess it depends on how the scriptwriters want to do it

after all there is plenty enough time for justin to leave school and her leave jake, the school would never know and neither would anyone else

it could just stay secret and then come out in the open

to be honest i cant see becca giving j up at all, as the article says she is completely in love with him

lets just say she did, what exactly would she be going back to? jake and an unhappy marriage, that wont happen at all as that was the whole reason she fell for justin in the first place

----------


## x Amby x

I think that Justin and Becca are destined to be together, and they won't give up on it just because what people think of them!

----------


## 9161leanne

i have never seen a soap couple more connected with such intense chemistry and passion like these too have you can just tell they are made for each other

----------


## Lennie

> i have never seen a soap couple more connected with such intense chemistry and passion like these too have you can just tell they are made for each other


Totally agree - they are perfect for one another   :Cheer:

----------


## Florijo

I just read on Digital Spy (the guides for future episodes) that Mandy tells Tony about Becca and Justin. I can't see B & J lasting much longer now. Becca is already stressed out and with Mandy and Tony sure to start making her feel even more guilty and saying how what her and J are doing is wrong, I can see Becca calling it off.   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## di marco

so i wonder if mandy finds out that becca and justin are now having an affair cos when she found out it was justin becca said it was over, cos i dont think she would just decide to tell tony now without knowing that becca and justin were still together

----------


## Florijo

> so i wonder if mandy finds out that becca and justin are now having an affair cos when she found out it was justin becca said it was over, cos i dont think she would just decide to tell tony now without knowing that becca and justin were still together


Well there was something in the soap magazines recently about someone finding out about the affair and I would think that would be Mandy. Also I think Justin gets a trial job with Tony and Mandy does not like it so tells Tony why.

----------


## di marco

> Well there was something in the soap magazines recently about someone finding out about the affair and I would think that would be Mandy. Also I think Justin gets a trial job with Tony and Mandy does not like it so tells Tony why.


yeh i knew someone found out so its obviously mandy then, i wonder what tonys going to do when he hears about it?

----------


## Florijo

Knowing Tony he will give Becca hell. Condescending looks, comments about it being wrong etc etc. I don't think he would tell Jake but I can really see him guilt tripping Becca and forcing her to think about real life and the moral, legal and practical reasons why her and Justin would not work as a couple (i.e how Becca was before Xmas).

----------


## Lennie

I agree - not sure if Tony knowing is good, but i think he can keep a secret, but knowing his views on everything he will definately say something to Becca

----------


## Florijo

According to All About Soap, the affair is revealed and Becca makes a shocking decision, Becca's behaviour suprises everyone and viewers will be left gobsmacked. It sounds really interesting.   :Smile:

----------


## Em

Can you scan the page in? Or is that all it says?

Do we think she will go with Justin then? Sounds like it!

----------


## Lennie

*All About Soap - Spring Preview*

The Justin/Becca/Jake love triangle reaches a climax, as Becca makes a shocking decision. "Viewers have been patient with this storyline" admits Bryan Kirkwood (the new producer of Hollyoaks) "and the end will see them rewarded. The affair will be revealed and her behaviour surprises everyone. Fans will be left gobsmacked."

----------


## 9161leanne

yea looks like it
it kinda gives it away, all people are talking about is it ending sadly or her staying with jake when he makes her unhappy all the time, it would defanitely gobsmack viewers if she choose justin instead plus it says the viewers will be rewarded, all the viewers want is j/becca to be together
and ali is contracted till 2007 anyway and so is justin so it cant be she leaves them both


> Can you scan the page in? Or is that all it says?
> 
> Do we think she will go with Justin then? Sounds like it!

----------


## Em

I wonder what Liz will say when she finds out?

I bet she has a fit!

----------


## Florijo

I can see Liz going mad big style. She will proberly think that Becca is entirly to blame and that she took advantage of him. I can see Sophie also being very disaproving and I think Mel will have enough problems of her own to give him too much grief about it all, she will proberly think it is all abit wierd (Justin being Becca's pupil and all) but I don't think she will lecture him about it like Liz and Sophie most likely would.

----------


## Lennie

I think Sophie will try and understand him and Becca eventually

----------


## di marco

> I can see Liz going mad big style. She will proberly think that Becca is entirly to blame and that she took advantage of him.


i totally agree, liz is not going to be happy when she finds out, and im sure she will have quite a few things to say to becca about it!

----------


## Lennie

*E4 Episode*

I saw it - was good, Becca loved her bracelet, it was completely different reaction to how her reaction was when Jake gave her those earrings. Becca was worried that he shouldnt spend money oN her and asked if he could afford it

Loved the bit where says 'if you think this going to be a regular thing then, think again' - i think Becca liked it when he said that, also liked the chat about how they were so happy last weekend and Becca says we will do it again 

Then the next scene is when they are in bed (no surprises there), i liked it coz Becca was the one who started the conversation - about how amazing it was (sex) and J says 'it gets better everytime', and she said 'i love you' first and then J said 'i love you too' and how Becca wants to be in his arms and lay with him all the time.

Liz/Becca/J scene was funny - the hair sticking up, Liz wanted to tell her but couldnt lol

----------


## Florijo

I found it interesting that the writers decided to write that bit about what could happen when Justin is old enough to crawl out of the pub (falling down those steps) and the "teacher's pet" comment. The writers had shown us how B and J felt right together and how they felt about each other (the "I love you" and "I love you too" etc) then they included those lines to almost remind everyone of something that B and J don't really discuss - the teacher thing and J's age. I might just be overanalysing this though.   :Smile:

----------


## Em

> I found it interesting that the writers decided to write that bit about what could happen when Justin is old enough to crawl out of the pub (falling down those steps) and the "teacher's pet" comment. The writers had shown us how B and J felt right together and how they felt about each other (the "I love you" and "I love you too" etc) then they included those lines to almost remind everyone of something that B and J don't really discuss - the teacher thing and J's age. I might just be overanalysing this though.


No i agree - I think it was on purpose, as if to remind everyone of the fact that ultimately people outside of Justin and Becca will think this is wrong, due to the age difference and that she is his teacher. The writers must have thought it through, for everyone will be shocked when this is revealed.

Loved Beccas hair standing up!

----------


## Lennie

> I found it interesting that the writers decided to write that bit about what could happen when Justin is old enough to crawl out of the pub (falling down those steps) and the "teacher's pet" comment. The writers had shown us how B and J felt right together and how they felt about each other (the "I love you" and "I love you too" etc) then they included those lines to almost remind everyone of something that B and J don't really discuss - the teacher thing and J's age. I might just be overanalysing this though.


I agree and well said - they know they are right for each other and we know that, but the outside ppl dont and also to remind what they are teacher/student and the age difference.

PS - i really like your Bradley sig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Florijo

Thats one of the reasons why I love B and J. It is not just a conventional affair but it is so much more complicated than that and B being married is just the tip of the iceberg. They are right for one another but society and the community will no doubt shun them when they find out. 

Glad you like the Bradley sig, Dutchgirl did a great job on it.

----------


## di marco

i read in 1 of the soap mags yesterday (it was either soaplife or all about soap) that its mandy that catches becca and justin together

----------


## Lennie

Yes - its this wednesday, where sh has to tell Becca that her dad's died  :Smile:

----------


## eastenders mad

i know her face when Mandy tells her and Justin just stands their.

----------


## Florijo

Has anyone seen that interview from the new producer on the official forum? I'm shocked!! If it is true, then it means more suffering for Justin.   :Angry:   :Angry:   :Angry:   :Angry:

----------


## di marco

> Has anyone seen that interview from the new producer on the official forum? I'm shocked!! If it is true, then it means more suffering for Justin.


no i havent, would you be able to post it on here?

----------


## Florijo

*With Hollyoaks being something of a disaster in recent months we decided to catch up with new man on the block, series producer Bryan Kirkwood. 

So youâre helming Hollyoaks now, what can we expect?*

Well Hollyoaks will be changing massively in the next 4 months. Not only physically on-screen but we are having clearouts in the production team, some of the people we have behind the scenes are fantastic but in order for the show to move away from where Hollyoaks has been in the last 24 months, cuts need to be made. With me being series producer I want to make my stand on the show, weâve had letters, polls and petitions from fans that are desperate for us to move away from âimmatureâ Hollyoaks we have, I want to listen to the fans and hopefully it will be noticed soon. I also want to change the opening titles, they are new and it was the premise that they would be updated regularly, under David Hanson (old series producer) they havenât been changed, we are currently thinking about changing the music and fiddling with the final post-credit scene.

*Over the past year over 12 characters have left, surely itâs taken its toll? Are there any more to come?*

Yes most of the characters that have left because they were not going with the flow that the people behind Hollyoaks at that time wanted them too. David Hanson wanted Hollyoaks to appeal to teens, whilst we want to extend our demographic. Iâm not going to comment on who has left, as it was before my time, but you will notice that it has been the actors who play the students and family members. We want to reverse that so expect younger members of the cast possibly being axed or in some cases taking a back seat. Weâre planning a big summer storyline which will ensure that the âGrange Hillâ aspect of the show is diminished. There will be up to 10 more characters that will be leaving by the end of the year, one of those is one of Hollyoaksâ longest-serving cast members. Also expect the return of two characters, they left in the 2003 era, I canât say much yet as itâs not finalised but a male and a female are set to make a dramatic return to the village.

*Itâs not Tony thatâs leaving is it?*

Very close but no! 

*Rumours were rife that Hollyoaks were planning a spin-off show*

This wasnât a rumour, Hollyoaks: Let Loose was shown last year leading up to Christmas; it starred Ben Davies and Lisa Hunter, which coincidentally lead to Hollyoaks enjoying some of its better ratings in the summer when they left. There are no plans to continue Let Loose into a second series, but itâs confirmed that Gemma and Marcus will be starring in another Hollyoaks franchise; In the City which will see a cross-over into the main show briefly in June. 

*Why is it that cast members who leave are never really heard of again?*

We recruit actors who are relatively new to the business. We like to give them a chance; itâs a tough industry to crack so experience is essential. Hollyoaks is frowned upon in the industry; therefore it takes a fantastic actor/actress to get leading roles post-Hollyoaks. I can only think of Gary Lucy and Joanna Taylor who has made a fantastic career after the show since 2000.

*What about Natalie Casey, James Redmond, Will Mellor etc?* 

Yes of course we have those; they were part of the Hollyoaks golden era which fizzled out in the late 1990âs. Could you imagine those characters returning now? It simply wouldnât work since the show has changed dramatically since they left. I want to get the show back to what it was when it first began, I used to watch it back then and it was amazing!

*And anything spectacular planned to keep Hollyoaks viewers hooked? Warning: Spoilers included!* 

Absolutely! We have a new family lined up to come into the show in July; they donât have a secret past, donât have a whiny schoolgirl member, donât work at HCC, donât all have different accents and will be liked by viewers. _Were just about to film the climax to the Becca/Justin storyline in which Becca will finally come out of her shell leaving viewers shocked as its revealed that her baby is neither Jakes or Justinâs. Fans will be pleased!_ Also as I mentioned earlier we are planning a disaster for September time in which we will loose some younger cast members. We will also be saying goodbye to a mother and her daughter, hints have been included within the article so re-read it carefully and you could find the answer! _Tragedy will strike for the long-suffering Taylor clan when one of them is killed._
(I reckon he proberly means the Burton clan as all the Taylors are gone now)

*Thanks for clearing things up Bryan! Can we have one last closing comment to the viewers?* 

Stay patient, things will be getting better, cast members will build steadily, we wont axe characters unnecessarily. Thanks for your patience and enjoy the rewards!

The poster who posted it said it came from his local paper.   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## di marco

thanks for posting that  :Smile: 




> weâve had letters, polls and petitions from fans that are desperate for us to move away from âimmatureâ Hollyoaks we have, I want to listen to the fans and hopefully it will be noticed soon.


yay so it looks like all the stupid non funny storylines, especially those involving the students, will be gone!  :Big Grin: 




> We have a new family lined up to come into the show in July; they donât have a secret past, donât have a whiny schoolgirl member, donât work at HCC, donât all have different accents and will be liked by viewers.


lol!  :Big Grin: 




> _Were just about to film the climax to the Becca/Justin storyline in which Becca will finally come out of her shell leaving viewers shocked as its revealed that her baby is neither Jakes or Justinâs. Fans will be pleased!_


omg, really?!!  :EEK!:  so she sleeps with someone else as well?




> Also as I mentioned earlier we are planning a disaster for September time in which we will loose some younger cast members. We will also be saying goodbye to a mother and her daughter, hints have been included within the article so re-read it carefully and you could find the answer!


hopefully theyll be getting rid of all the stupid kids, like the ashworths etc. but i hope they will keep some of the kids in it, like nancy (if you can call her a kid) and amy and michaela are ok, as i think that although most of the kids can be annoying, you do need different age groups in a soap so i dont think they should cut all the kids out completely. oh and i hope tom stays as well  :Smile:  looks like mandy will be taking grace with her when she leaves then




> _Tragedy will strike for the long-suffering Taylor clan when one of them is killed._
> (I reckon he proberly means the Burton clan as all the Taylors are gone now)


i hope its liz, i dont really like her lol! maybe its justin, he could commit suicide after finding out about becca? but it says killed so maybe its mel and something to do with her drinking?

----------


## Florijo

I hope it is not Liz - I don't want Justin to be an orphan.   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## 9161leanne

this stuff about becca isnt true

they have to fit in jake finding out her finding out she is pregnant and her telling them its not there baby and that is if she is even pregnant in the first place- all in 6 weeks and even less now her dad has died

the same poster on the official forum posted the late night special info as well and nobody even saw that same as nobody has seen this neither

the late night special obviously isnt taking place as brian kirkwood said maybe some late night specials in june/july

----------


## bradfordbull10

*Itâs not Tony thatâs leaving is it?*

Very close but no! 

We will also be saying goodbye to a mother and her daughter, 

anyone think the mother and daughter could be mandy and grace??

----------


## di marco

> *Itâs not Tony thatâs leaving is it?*
> 
> Very close but no! 
> 
> We will also be saying goodbye to a mother and her daughter, 
> 
> anyone think the mother and daughter could be mandy and grace??


yeh it is, its been confirmed that mandys leaving

----------


## x Amby x

Who else would Becca sleep with? Shes not really that type of person, it would be quite out of character, shes not one of those people who would just sleep with anyone, i know shes having an affair with Justin, but they love each other!

----------


## Lennie

I think its a rumour and if its true then i think Becca will lie so both of them can leave her

----------


## Em

Its very detailed for somehting that is supposed to be false though isnt it?

----------


## Florijo

The whole thing sounds confusing cos Becca took so long to sleep with Justin, why would she just jump into bed with someone else? Unless her father dying causes her to do something in a moment of madness? It is wierd cos producers don;t normally give so much away like that. Yes, things get leaked to the press but it is not normal for the actual producer to give so much away, especially when it concerns one of the biggest storylines they have at the moment.

----------


## di marco

> Its very detailed for somehting that is supposed to be false though isnt it?


i was thinking that as well, when you read it, it does really sound like it was an actual interview

----------


## Florijo

Does not look good on the B and J front after 2nites E4 eppie.  :Sad:

----------


## 9161leanne

i think the fact that mentions taylors and not burtons means its been altered by a journalist

----------


## Debs

> Absolutely! We have a new family lined up to come into the show in July; they donât have a secret past, donât have a whiny schoolgirl member, donât work at HCC, donât all have different accents and will be liked by viewers.


 
 :Cheer:  that will be a first then  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  






> _Were just about to film the climax to the Becca/Justin storyline in which Becca will finally come out of her shell leaving viewers shocked as its revealed that her baby is neither Jakes or Justinâs. Fans will be pleased!_


 
i really cant see this happening and if it does then ill e very disappointed. after all this time of watching becca and justin getting together they want to ruin it by saying that becca will get pregnant to yet another man! since when was becca a slapper






> Also as I mentioned earlier we are planning a disaster for September time in which we will loose some younger cast members.


 
 :Cheer:   i love a good disaster in hollyoaks  :Cheer:  





> We will also be saying goodbye to a mother and her daughter,


i think this is going to be mandy and antonia  :Sad:

----------


## di marco

> since when was becca a slapper


thats what i was thinking as well debs 




> i think this is going to be mandy and antonia


her names grace now lol!

----------


## Em

> i really cant see this happening and if it does then ill e very disappointed. after all this time of watching becca and justin getting together they want to ruin it by saying that becca will get pregnant to yet another man! since when was becca a slapper


Take your pick - either when she started cheating on her husband or when she slept with her mates boyfriend (anna and alex)

----------


## Debs

> Take your pick - either when she started cheating on her husband or when she slept with her mates boyfriend (anna and alex)


 
wonder who the new daddy maybe them??

----------


## 9161leanne

if its true about becca, these scenes are about to be filmed so we should see them in 6 weeks but considering nothing has been confirmed about her even being pregnant and her away for the next 2 weeks or more leaves less time to fit it all in, i mean jake has to find out out and speculation from everyone will go on for weeks

chris qioted in an interview

"there is mileage in the affair yet"

does that sound like it will end in 6 weeks, i think not

----------


## di marco

> if its true about becca, these scenes are about to be filmed so we should see them in 6 weeks but considering nothing has been confirmed about her even being pregnant and her away for the next 2 weeks or more leaves less time to fit it all in, i mean jake has to find out out and speculation from everyone will go on for weeks
> 
> chris qioted in an interview
> 
> "there is mileage in the affair yet"
> 
> does that sound like it will end in 6 weeks, i think not


what interview was it where he said "there was mileage in the affair" cos all the things ive read with the new producer seem to say that the affair is going to be over soon

----------


## 9161leanne

it was an article in either all about soap or soaplife where ali and chris won an award for being soaps most scorching secret couple

was a couple of weeks ago

the interview in all about soap from brian kirkwood was storylines for the next 3 months
it doesnt actually say 6 weeks does it?

----------


## Em

> what interview was it where he said "there was mileage in the affair" cos all the things ive read with the new producer seem to say that the affair is going to be over soon


I think in that interview Chris was talking about the aftermath of the affair as well as the lead up to it being revealed.

Everything else in that interview with the producer seems real & plausible enough, cant see why the becca thing would be any different. 

Besides which, six weeks is a long time, if they are "just about" to start filming (which could mean anytime in the next couple of weeks), it could easily be 8 weeks or so before its shown - i can imagine Becca having a one night stand with someone.

Everything Ive read says it has a shocking outcome - this would do it!

----------


## di marco

> it was an article in either all about soap or soaplife where ali and chris won an award for being soaps most scorching secret couple
> 
> was a couple of weeks ago
> 
> the interview in all about soap from brian kirkwood was storylines for the next 3 months
> it doesnt actually say 6 weeks does it?


no but it doesnt say its definitely going to be at the end of the 3 months, it could be about 2 months til it comes out so it wouldnt be far off, then youve got the aftermath of it so that could lead to nearly the 3 month mark

----------


## di marco

> I think in that interview Chris was talking about the aftermath of the affair as well as the lead up to it being revealed.
> 
> Everything else in that interview with the producer seems real & plausible enough, cant see why the becca thing would be any different. 
> 
> Besides which, six weeks is a long time, if they are "just about" to start filming (which could mean anytime in the next couple of weeks), it could easily be 8 weeks or so before its shown - i can imagine Becca having a one night stand with someone.
> 
> Everything Ive read says it has a shocking outcome - this would do it!


yep thats exactly what i mean, by the time it airs it could be near abouts that time, plus the fact it said fans would be godsmacked, which they would be if this ending happened, if she just stays with justin whats so shocking about that?

----------


## Em

> yep thats exactly what i mean, by the time it airs it could be near abouts that time, plus the fact it said fans would be godsmacked, which they would be if this ending happened, if she just stays with justin whats so shocking about that?


Exactly Dm! 

Her staying with Jake / running off with Justin - neither are gobsmacking are they?

----------


## pinkfirefly

Becca can't get pregnant by someone else, thats just not fair.  The storyline of Justin/Becca has taken too long.

----------


## 9161leanne

yes but there are so many mistakes saying mandy leaves in september (hints to mandy and grace) when it clearly stated in the other interview in the next 3 months that is not september, plus saying taylors, i doubt someone like brian kirkwood would make that mistake when it should say burtons

im sorry but the same person who posted this interview also posted the late night special clearly stating one of them beats her up when she ends up pregnant by one of the them, that to me doesnt seem right, it also said the cast was exicited about it and it seemed believable and we havent heard anything more since

nobody saw the interview just like nobody has seen this one except the person that posted it

im not believing anything until it at least is confirmed becca is pregnant and as far as im concerned it hasnt


> I think in that interview Chris was talking about the aftermath of the affair as well as the lead up to it being revealed.
> 
> Everything else in that interview with the producer seems real & plausible enough, cant see why the becca thing would be any different. 
> 
> Besides which, six weeks is a long time, if they are "just about" to start filming (which could mean anytime in the next couple of weeks), it could easily be 8 weeks or so before its shown - i can imagine Becca having a one night stand with someone.
> 
> Everything Ive read says it has a shocking outcome - this would do it!

----------


## 9161leanne

the end will be shocking but not like that

plus it says "shocking choice" if it had said shocking confession then yea


> Becca can't get pregnant by someone else, thats just not fair.  The storyline of Justin/Becca has taken too long.

----------


## di marco

> yes but there are so many mistakes saying mandy leaves in september (hints to mandy and grace) when it clearly stated in the other interview in the next 3 months that is not september, plus saying taylors, i doubt someone like brian kirkwood would make that mistake when it should say burtons


it doesnt say mandy leaves in september

----------


## 9161leanne

it hints to mandy and grace in september

----------


## di marco

> it hints to mandy and grace in september


the article says:

"Also as I mentioned earlier we are planning a disaster for September time in which we will loose some younger cast members. We will also be saying goodbye to a mother and her daughter, hints have been included within the article so re-read it carefully and you could find the answer!"

so its saying that theres going to be a disaster in september where people will leave, then it says that someone else (mandy and grace) are also leaving, it doesnt say theyre also leaving in september, just that theyll be leaving as well

----------


## 9161leanne

yes also be saying goodbye clearly indicates the same time

most of it is false

why leak a storyline that is supposed to be a secret for the fans to a journalist of all people, its been bulit up so much to end it like this

and i hardly think the fans are going to be rewarded by this are they-most stupid storyline ever-she hasnt the time to cheat has she? and i doubt even when she went home she would have been parted from her family or jake to do anything

plus her pregnancy hasnt even been confirmed yet

----------


## di marco

> yes also be saying goodbye clearly indicates the same time
> 
> most of it is false


well i didnt think it meant that at all, but i suppose we will just have to agree to disagree  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> and i hardly think the fans are going to be rewarded by this are they-most stupid storyline ever-she hasnt the time to cheat has she? and i doubt even when she went home she would have been parted from her family or jake to do anything
> 
> plus her pregnancy hasnt even been confirmed yet


well it doesnt take long to cheat on someone, plus its not that stupid, yeh becca doesnt seem like the sort of person to cheat but shes having an affair already so you dont know what she might do

----------


## Em

> plus saying taylors, i doubt someone like brian kirkwood would make that mistake when it should say burtons


Could that not have been a copying error - given that someone has had to type it out? I think it could have been "Taylor-Burton" 

I dont copy type perfectly.

----------


## Em

> yes also be saying goodbye clearly indicates the same time


umm - maybe to you but I certainly didnt read it that way

----------


## 9161leanne

yea true
but i just think its false

same as the hollyoaks late night is

i think we should agree to disagree until we find out she is expecting first lol

i just think that her being sleeping with someone else would drag out the storyline further cos i mean if it is true how would she know who the father really was

----------


## di marco

> umm - maybe to you but I certainly didnt read it that way


oh good, glad im not the only one who read it as different

----------


## 9161leanne

or maybe it could be true and maybe becca has a horrible one night stand which she regrets

or should could lie and say it isnt his baby to end things so the truth doesnt have to come out

----------


## di marco

> or maybe it could be true and maybe becca has a horrible one night stand which she regrets


yeh i think it would be something like that, cos i cant see her starting to see someone else behind both of their backs

----------


## 9161leanne

yea true cos i mean all its says is she tells them its not their baby or something like that

cos i mean no matter what she does genuinly love justin, you can just see the way she looks when he is around and when they are together

my mum watches hollyoaks and she commented on the episode when jake and nancy was in jubilee gardens with becca, the first scene of the episode when she saw justin talking to nancy about the project

she went awwww look at her melt when she sees him lol

----------


## gbnut

i doubt he would say all that in a interview.

i think some bored **** has sat down and thought they will make up some rubbish

----------


## Em

Hey guys,

Just an update, quite a few people are saying this article appearedin the metro newspaper, dunno if tehre is a way to confirm whether it did but at least we know the "source"

----------


## Florijo

It might be true then. I am not happy as I did not invest all that I did in the J/Becca thing for it to end like that. I don't expect J/Becca to live happily ever after but what a rubbish thing to do.

----------


## 9161leanne

i knew what the source was but just a bit funny nobody else has seen this article

nobody expects j/becca to be together forever as at some point they will both leave the show

----------


## Em

The article has been seen by at least four different posters that I know of.

----------


## 9161leanne

it hasnt, the article was originally posted on the hollyoaks official site and people spread it from there by copying and pasting

----------


## x Amby x

yeha, i read this on the hollyoaks site too

----------


## Em

> it hasnt, the article was originally posted on the hollyoaks official site and people spread it from there by copying and pasting


How do you know that for definate?

One of my friends who posts says she has actually seen it

----------


## 9161leanne

because i know the posters on the official site that actually spread it to other
 websites

thats good if ur friend actually saw it 
i never said it was made up 
i said maybe its not to be believed cos i mean nobody knows brian actually gave the interview it could be just jounalists fabricating it

----------


## Florijo

I wonder how long it will be before Jake finds out. I can't wait to see the fireworks when he does.

----------


## 9161leanne

me neither

it will be the best part of the storyline
i can see jake becoming violent tho

----------


## Florijo

Yeah, me too. I reckon Justin will be on the recieving end of a good beating (  :Sad:  ). I don't think he would hurt Becca though.

----------


## 9161leanne

he is on the end of a good beating

the guy who won the t4 competition commented on the fact that jake finds out in 6 weeks time and gives justin a beating considering the make up chris fountain was wearing when he was filming

and its gonna be a shocker, the beating i mean

----------


## Florijo

Can't wait for that. I wonder how much they will show on screen and how far Jake will go, considering the 6:30 timeslot?

----------


## eastenders mad

i think Jake needs to find out because the storyline has gone on far to long and is getting boring now.

----------


## x Amby x

I really want Jake to find out now! Just basically to see what his reaction is! It will be good when its all out in the open! I think Mandy has been a great friend to Becca, because its not something you can really keep to yourself, if your best mate is doing her pupil! But she was right to confide in Tony as well!

----------


## Lennie

Tony is her husband - so i dont blame her for telling him

----------


## Florijo

It will make the day when Jake finds out even more dramatic now Mandy and Tony know. Jake will go mental but he will be even more upset when he finds out Mandy and Tony knew as well. I wonder if any other people will find out before Jake, Nancy, Liz, the twins find out? Someone like Nicole, maybe, or Dom?

----------


## Lennie

I think Dom will - coz i dont think Tony and Mandy will talk about it, just argue about it, so i can see Mandy confiding in Dom

----------


## Chris_2k11

When's Becca back??  :Searchme:

----------


## Florijo

I'm guessing Becca will be back beginning of May at the earliest. She's not mentioned in any of the spoliers from now until the end of April.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Good. The longer the better.  :Smile:  We can do without her woodeness!

----------


## Em

> Good. The longer the better.  We can do without her woodeness!


  :Cheer:  couldnt agree more! I think shes awful!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> couldnt agree more! I think shes awful!


Completely. Her crying scenes make me cringe.  :Sick:

----------


## Em

When I was reading your message about her being wooden the first thing that came into my head was the scene where she was crying over her dad it was awful!

----------


## di marco

> When I was reading your message about her being wooden the first thing that came into my head was the scene where she was crying over her dad it was awful!


i actually thought that was one of her better crying scenes! (not brilliant, but a bit better than most of the others imo)

----------


## Em

Maybe compared to her usual acting standard but it was still awful! she just looked so uncomfortable doing it, and the scene on the sofa was the worst!

----------


## Chris_2k11

She's rubbish, even her sister's better.

----------


## di marco

> She's rubbish, even her sister's better.


what, dont you like nancys acting either?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> what, dont you like nancys acting either?


No I like Nancy, that's why i'm saying she's better  :Confused:  lol!

----------


## di marco

> No I like Nancy, that's why i'm saying she's better  lol!


yeh but you said even her sisters better, which i read to take that nancys acting was bad but even that was better than beccas

----------


## Em

Nancys ok, definately one of the better school kids

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yeh but you said even her sisters better, which i read to take that nancys acting was bad but even that was better than beccas


Oh no what I meant is that Nancy's acting is better even though she's only been there two minutes, unlike Becca who's been there 5 years and has had more practise with other emotional storylines - i.e. the abortion. But I suppose Nancy's had practice on other shows aswell, but I can't exactly see her doing much crying in the worst witch! lol!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Em

> Oh no what I meant is that Nancy's acting is better even though she's only been there two minutes, unlike Becca who's been there 5 years and has had more practise with other emotional storylines - i.e. the abortion. But I suppose Nancy's had practice on other shows aswell, but I can't exactly see her doing much crying in the worst witch! lol!


she was in the worst witch? I loved those books as a kid!

----------


## di marco

> she was in the worst witch? I loved those books as a kid!


yeh she was, she played enid, she looked a lot different in that though!

----------


## di marco

> Oh no what I meant is that Nancy's acting is better even though she's only been there two minutes, unlike Becca who's been there 5 years and has had more practise with other emotional storylines - i.e. the abortion. But I suppose Nancy's had practice on other shows aswell, but I can't exactly see her doing much crying in the worst witch! lol!


oh right, i understand now lol! yeh nancy is a lot better at acting

----------


## Chris_2k11

She's been on quite a few shows. I think she used to be in Crossroads aswell.

----------


## Florijo

I don't think Becca is as bad as some of them on the show. There are much, much worse than her (Jez and Oliva spring to mind). I would put her in the not the best, not even average, just not the worst category. 

I want Becca back cos I really want some decent progress in the J/B storyline and I want Jake to find out soon.

----------


## di marco

someone posted this for someone else so i thought id post them here

Soaplife
May 5th
With Becca back at school for the first time since her father's death, Justin wants to know where he stands with her... but he'll have to wait until the end of the day.
Later on thinkin they're on their own, Becca reassures Justin that her feelings haven't changed and she pulls him close for a kiss. Trust Nicole to be walking by...Now she  has some real gossip.

Also there's a little spoiler
What Next?
Tragedy strikes for Becca... Will Nancy survive?- Next issue.

----------


## Florijo

Be interesting what happens when Nicole finds out, she will be torn between Justin and Nancy, and of course she might still have a teeny, weeny crush on J still. The whole thing is rather complicated really.  :Smile:

----------


## eastenders mad

i Think nicola will tell all to Nancy then Nancy might do something stupid.

----------


## Florijo

> i Think nicola will tell all to Nancy then Nancy might do something stupid.


Yes, I can see that happening but I hope not. Becca would be crushed. I can see Nicole telling Nancy everything but I can also see her keeping quiet as her and Justin are friends again now.

----------


## di marco

nicoles obviously going to tell someone, shes not going to be able to keep it to herself, even if its just telling justin that she knows about him and becca

----------


## Florijo

It would be interesting if she confided in Russ as he is kind of mates with Sophie and Mel...

I can see this being a situation where more and more people that are close to J/B find out until there is only Jake, Liz and maybe Nancy to find out.

----------


## Florijo

I found this on J/B. Don't know if it is true but could be. The J/B bit is about half way down the page.

http://www.thisischeshire.co.uk/ches...IME_AKTV0.html.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I found this on J/B. Don't know if it is true but could be. The J/B bit is about half way down the page.
> 
> http://www.thisischeshire.co.uk/ches...IME_AKTV0.html.


Omg coincidence! I was just about to post that!  :EEK!:  lol! Yeah I think it's true. Finally the Justin/Becca saga comes to an end!  :Cheer:  About time n'all!  :Smile:

----------


## Florijo

Well, I don't know if that would be the end of it, the actual affair yeah cos everyone would know but I doubt Liz is going to be too happy about Justin living with Becca just 50 yards or so from her.

----------


## 9161leanne

obviously she wont be happy but that spoiler is true as a lot of it has been confirmed like

flynn dies 12 june
scott and hayley leave for france 12 may
something happens between jane and grant this week or next i think
so i really cant see why it wouldnt be true

this will be becca's SHOCKING choice 
and that is probably why it says everyone is shocked by her behaviour, cos they WILL be lol

----------


## Florijo

Yes, that is very true. I doubt many J/B fans would have thought that J/B would ever in a million years move in together and the residents would be shocked. I mean everyone (Liz, Jake, Nancy, the twins, Tony, Mandy etc) will be shocked. Oh, what a scandal!! I love it!!.  :Smile:  I can't wait to see Liz's reaction!  :Smile:

----------


## 9161leanne

yea me too
its the best part of the storyline as far as im concerned
cant wait

----------


## 9161leanne

In All About Soap it has this teaser:

When a naughty Hollyoaks lass Beck-ons her lover to visit, the couple make a life changing decision - but disaster strikes Just-in time for them to reconsider their plans. 

i guess this is where something happens to nancy as it reffered to in a preview when it said

tradegy strikes for becca but will nancy survive

----------


## Florijo

I think it is a bit much, her dad and now something happening to Nancy. What's the betting she is with Justin when it happens and Jake has to try and find her? (just like what happened twice with her dad).

I bet the life changing decision is that Becca decides to tell Jake but this thing happens with nancy and she doesn't.

----------


## 9161leanne

yea looks like they decide to tell jake

i honestly think tho that in the end becca will be the one to tell jake
it would be nice to see them both tell jake together

i can see the fists flying now lol

----------


## Florijo

I'd love to see a cat fight between Liz/Frankie, Liz/Becca, Becca/Frankie and Becca/Steph. Oh and maybe Mel and Sophie can get involved too and Craig. And maybe Mandy and Tony and Jack. It would be hilarious.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Daddy_dano

yhea but they mite be gettin rid of the Twins

----------


## 9161leanne

who told you that
they have both signed new contracts
brian kirkwood is planning on doing big things with justin and both the twins this year
there are some more big storylines coming up for all three of them


> yhea but they mite be gettin rid of the Twins

----------


## Florijo

Yep, I doubt the twins are going anywhere. I read that Mel's drinking puts Sophie in danger, Sophie and Russ get close and of course if J/B actually have a proper relationship in public then they are going to have to deal with all that (the disapproval etc). Dunno about Liz though but I hope she stays as she is funny.

----------


## Florijo

In todays Inside Soap, it says "Baby shock for Becca".   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'm sure we heard this a while ago  :Searchme:  Apparently it's neither Justin's or Jake's!  :EEK!:

----------


## Florijo

I hope thats not true. The storyline is complicated enough without bringing in another person and a possible baby in to it all.

----------


## 9161leanne

yea was a fake spoiler like i said

we dont even know if becca is pregnant yet
it could be a false alarm and could also be where the spoilers accumilated from

----------


## Florijo

The way they have phrased it - "Baby shock for Becca" - makes me think that she IS pregnant otherwise why phrase it like that?

----------


## 9161leanne

i guess so but the fact of them saying it isnt justin or jake's is just stupid

as i have inside info and i KNOW justin and becca move in together

----------


## Florijo

I'd be ok with it being J's baby if she was pregnant but I'd hate for it to be Jake's or another persons as I just want J/B to be together (lol, how sad is that, must be the romantic in me   :Wub:  )

Be very controversal though, them moving in together. The gossips would have a field day, not to mention Liz's reaction!

----------


## di marco

> as i have inside info and i KNOW justin and becca move in together


if you dont mind me asking, how do you have inside info?

----------


## 9161leanne

i have a friend in production with the show

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well they strictly shouldn't be telling you anything really..

----------


## Emmak2005

> In todays Inside Soap, it says "Baby shock for Becca".


Yes I was just about to mention that again - just in case we had some newbies to he board. It could be one of those situations where they spend the whole episode panicking about the fact that she's pregnant - when really she's not and it was all a total waste of time. I could be wrong, but that's just my guess anyway.

----------


## Florijo

> Yes I was just about to mention that again - just in case we had some newbies to he board. It could be one of those situations where they spend the whole episode panicking about the fact that she's pregnant - when really she's not and it was all a total waste of time. I could be wrong, but that's just my guess anyway.


Hope so, don't want Becca to have a baby as it makes it too complicated.

----------


## Lennie

I think the baby thing again will be false (hopefully)

----------


## 9161leanne

it will be a false alarm again lol

which is where all these rumours have circulated from
they hear she is taking a test (again) and make all kinds of stories up from it


> I think the baby thing again will be false (hopefully)

----------


## dudette_250

Does anyone know when the affair becomes exposed???

----------


## Lennie

> Does anyone know when the affair becomes exposed???


I think its middle or end of May

----------


## 9161leanne

yea and my eyes will be glued
can't wait to see everyone's reactions lol

especially liz and frankie
and then jake hits justin

----------


## Florijo

> yea and my eyes will be glued
> can't wait to see everyone's reactions lol
> 
> especially liz and frankie
> and then jake hits justin


Me too. Frankie will go for Becca as will Steph and I don't think Liz will be far behind. Plus everyone will start gossiping and whispering about them.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I hope when it does all come out we'll have scenes where Frankie's having a go at Justin about the whole thing, then Liz will jump in to defend Justin and start arguing with her. It's gonna be sooo funny!!  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## x Amby x

nooooooooo it can't be exposed at the end of May! im on holiday then! lol!  :Sad:  ill have to record the omnibus! lol

----------


## Shanx19

> *and no she wont get prosecuted*, justin is 16, i do agree she will lose a job, but if he means that much to her


It makes no difference how old Justin is.

A teacher acts in _Loco Parentis_

It is a criminal offence for teachers or professional youth workers to have a sexual relationship with a pupil or teenager in their care. However old they are.

----------


## 9161leanne

it doesnt matter anyway as becca is not prosecuted 

this storyline started to simply highlight how wrong jake and becca are as a couple
the producer was never gonna go down that route

so what generally would happen in real life doesnt on soaps and especially not this time

----------


## di marco

> this storyline started to simply highlight how wrong jake and becca are as a couple
> the producer was never gonna go down that route


i doubt it was started cos of that, cos if it was they could have paired becca up with anyone, they must have had other reasons for pairing her with justin other than that

----------


## Em

> i doubt it was started cos of that, cos if it was they could have paired becca up with anyone, they must have had other reasons for pairing her with justin other than that


I agree, there are numerous people becca could have had an affair with,without having to deal with all the reprecussions justin will cause. I would be dissappointed if it turned out to just be about splitting jake and becca up.

----------


## Lennie

Becca is a teacher - and i kinda knew that some point that Hollyoaks would do a teacher/student storyline

----------


## Florijo

If it was all about splitting Becca and Jake up, then I would be very annoyed.

----------


## Lennie

I think in a way it was about splitting Jake/Becca up coz really she doesnt have anything common with him and dont have a communication between them

----------


## di marco

> I think in a way it was about splitting Jake/Becca up coz really she doesnt have anything common with him and dont have a communication between them


yes i think it was partly cos of that, but there were probably more main reasons as well

----------


## di marco

> it will be a false alarm again lol
> 
> which is where all these rumours have circulated from
> they hear she is taking a test (again) and make all kinds of stories up from it


actually it said in inside soap (i think it was) that when she takes the test it is positive but she doesnt know who the father is, so it looks like she is pregnant

----------


## gbnut

Yes it is in inside soap that you read that

----------


## Em

> i have a friend in production with the show


Quote:
Originally Posted by 9161leanne
it will be a false alarm again lol

which is where all these rumours have circulated from
they hear she is taking a test (again) and make all kinds of stories up from it 


I think its been confirmed now she will be pregnant so im not sure how much I would trust your "friend"

----------


## girl2

is the baby justin's or Jake's or dont we know

----------


## di marco

> is the baby justin's or Jake's or dont we know


i dont think we know yet, dont know when we are going to find out

----------


## Pixie

i reckon this could be a story that drags on a bit. probably wont find out till the baby's born or something

----------


## Florijo

I hope not, I'm a J/B fan but I don't want to sit through 9 months of "Who's the Daddy?"

A better way would be that she loses the baby (through the stress or a fall or something) or it is found out that Jake/Justin can't have kids. Not sure how the second option would work though as with Becca pregnant, Jake is hardly going to think he is infertile and Justin is not going to go around having a infirtilaty (spelling?) test either.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Isn't it supposed to be neither Jake's or Justin's?

----------


## Florijo

> Isn't it supposed to be neither Jake's or Justin's?


That was a rumor. Could be true but hope not.

----------


## Florijo

The new spoilers in the soap mags sound great. Jake goes mental and tells everyone what has been going on at the twins birthday party. He also beats Justin up and it looks like he gets rough with Becca as well.  :Ninja:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> The new spoilers in the soap mags sound great. Jake goes mental and tells everyone what has been going on at the twins birthday party. He also beats Justin up and it looks like he gets rough with Becca as well.


Oooh it's all hottin' up down Chester way!  :Ninja:   :Angel:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Looking forward to it all coming out into the open.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Could anyone who's got the magazine possibly scan the pictures?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lennie

Look on here - http://chrisfountain.forumup.co.uk/f...sfountain.html  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

My word, there's a whole site devoted to him.

----------


## Tanya

damn i need to be registered :Angry:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Go ahead and register then. :Smile:  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Florijo

> My word, there's a whole site devoted to him.


Yep, there is also a massive Justin thread on DS with over 53,000 replies. It's a crazy thread but it's great!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Just came across these on youtube.com..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwRzzOSQx0w&search=Hollyoaks"]YouTube - J and Becca from Hollyoaks vid[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbFbDTkO0vw&search=Hollyoaks"]YouTube - j n becca row[/ame]

----------


## Pixie

they are both really good, thanks for posting them

----------


## Chris_2k11

Just been reading through the sun tv mag and apparently this week Jake discovers Becca slept with Justin again in their bed, and drags the mattress outside of the flat and torches it in the middle of the street!  :EEK!:  There's a picture of Justin stood there with a fire extinguisher, and it also says he gets arrested for it aswell as being drunk and disordely!  :Cartman: 

Looks like it's all hottin' up!  (hottin' up - geddit?!)  :Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## shannisrules

> Just been reading through the sun tv mag and apparently this week Jake discovers Becca slept with Justin again in their bed, and drags the mattress outside of the flat and torches it in the middle of the street!  There's a picture of Justin stood there with a fire extinguisher, and it also says he gets arrested for it aswell as being drunk and disordely!


yep ive seen it it will air on monday its a good episode  :Smile:  

  Spoiler:    justin calls the police and when they come jake has already set fire to the matress but he kind of hits/fights with the policeman

----------


## di marco

ive written this in one of the other threads, but thought id mention it in here too, justin moves in with becca, im not sure when, i think it must be either this week or the week after

----------


## Chris_2k11

Where do they move into?                         :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

> Where do they move into?


i dunno it didnt say, i was assuming beccas flat?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i dunno it didnt say, i was assuming beccas flat?


Can't see Jake been too pleased about that!  :Ninja:  lol

I think he's forgetting though that it's not actually his flat! It's Mandy & Tony's.

----------


## di marco

> Can't see Jake been too pleased about that!  lol
> 
> I think he's forgetting though that it's not actually his flat! It's Mandy & Tony's.


nope jake will definitely not be pleaseed lol! but i dont think theres anything he can do about it really

----------


## Florijo

I've heard about Becca asking him to move in but wasn't sure whether he actually does considering Nancy being there as well. If Becca loses her job I can't see how she will be able to afford to live in that flat anyway.

Saw Friday's E4 episode.   Spoiler:    Liz getting hysterical again - "What do you expect when you lure my child round here to have sex with him and keep him here all night" and telling Becca that when she (Becca) was 16 she was probably the school bike and went with teachers herself, lol.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Saw Friday's E4 episode.   Spoiler:    Liz getting hysterical again - "What do you expect when you lure my child round here to have sex with him and keep him here all night" and telling Becca that when she (Becca) was 16 she was probably the school bike and went with teachers herself, lol.


Lmao can't wait.                                   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Florijo

I'm so going to miss Liz and her hysterics.  :Sad:  

Can't wait to see Becca, Nancy and Justin all living together, how awkward will that be, especially for Nancy if she happens to walk in or overhear Justin and Becca getting *ahem* intimate?!  :Embarrassment:   :EEK!:

----------


## Florijo

*August 7* 

Becca is annoyed by Nancy's disappearing act, and the fact she was with Foz doesn't help his case. 

*August 8* 

Justin's birthday reminds Becca how young the father of her child is. 

*August 10*

Becca is still seething with Foz following yesterday's events.

*August 24*

Becca is putting pressure on a skint Justin to provide for their baby. 

Seems not much happening for J/B over the next few weeks   Spoiler:    but with the twins/or a twin possibly dying in the explosion then things might get  more interesting.

----------

